# DIW Pot Call



## TMAC (Feb 13, 2014)

This is a pot call made from desert ironwood I got from Barry Richardson. Ceramic over glass with a diamond wood striker. I really hate to see this one go.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 13, 2014)

Very Nice !! I'm sure @barry richardson has more he could send you


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice work.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 13, 2014)

That's real nice!


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 14, 2014)

That's a nice one Tim! I didn't remember sending you any in that dimension... I would like to cut more pot call blanks, but it's usually hard to get 4x4 pieces that are defect free, and even if I can, I often have to waste a lot of wood doing it... usually not cost effective. I have kind of a running deal with Bangle Guy and he usually snatches up any that I get in that size...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TMAC (Feb 14, 2014)

That was a 2x4x8" blank I bought from you. I cut knife scales out of 1/2 and two pot call blanks out of the other half. Makes a great sounding call. Wouldn't mind having some more.


----------

